# Mozilla, Realplayer plugin, e una possibile soluzione.

## Gavrila

Dopo MESI di scervellamento.

ftp://ftp.nluug.nl/pub/sunsite/distributions/contrib/texstar/mandrake/9.1/rpms/RealPlayer8-8.0.3-5tex.i586.rpm

scaricate l'rpm e o lo installate oppure lo convertite con rpm2tgz e l'estraete e copiate i files rpnp.so e ratclass.zip nella cartella /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin

(o dove l'avete messo voi  :Razz: )

Spero questa cosa sia d'aiuto!!!Last edited by Gavrila on Sun Jun 15, 2003 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josuke

mmm ma se scarichi l'rpm e fai emerge realplayer non è più comodo?  :Smile: 

----------

## Gavrila

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> mmm ma se scarichi l'rpm e fai emerge realplayer non è più comodo? 

 

forse si  :Smile:  pero' quell'rpm li e' particolare non e' quello della real  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

mah...

c'e' il plugin di realone, non vedo l'utilità   :Shocked: 

```
*  media-video/realone

      Latest version available: 1

      Latest version installed: 1

      Size of downloaded files: 6,905 kB

      Homepage:    http://realforum.real.com/cgi-bin/unixplayer/wwwthreads.pl

      Description: RealOne player is a streaming media player, AKA RealPlayer9

```

----------

## Gavrila

 *cerri wrote:*   

> mah...
> 
> c'e' il plugin di realone, non vedo l'utilità  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sei riuscito a farlo funzionare bene?

----------

## cerri

Una bomba!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

io al momento ho installato realplayer 8 ... al di là del fattoche mi fa un po' gettare real in generale (tranne per le news in streaming) 

cerri sai mica dirmi se vale la pena usare realone rispetto a real 8 ?

----------

## Gavrila

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Una bomba! 

 

O_o io installai con emerge il realplayer normale (che ora funziona con l'escamotage che ho trovato), e quando andavo su un sito con quel plugin non funzionava. Mi diceva che dovevo installare il plugn sebbene mozilla lo riconoscesse.

Per curiosita' che browser e che compilatore hai?

----------

## cerri

Peach: per me si, vengono supportati anche piu' standard.

Gavrila: mozilla, firebird, opera. Compilatore? Cosa ci fa? Realplayer e' un binario! CMQ 3.2.3.

CMQ mi sembra che tu abbia piu' che altro un problema di installazione di plugin, non di plugin in se per se.

----------

## Gavrila

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gavrila: mozilla, firebird, opera. Compilatore? Cosa ci fa? Realplayer e' un binario! CMQ 3.2.3.
> 
> CMQ mi sembra che tu abbia piu' che altro un problema di installazione di plugin, non di plugin in se per se.

 

Da quello che mi sembrava di capire sui forumdella real.com per linux, uno dei problemi del plugin era che era compilato con gcc2.X e quindi non andava bene con i sistemi compilati con gcc3.X

Mi diresti per favore passo passo quello che hai fatto tu con il plugin realone? e con quale plugin video l'hai accoppiato? (mplayer-plugin, gxine plugin... etc)

----------

## Gavrila

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   
> 
> Gavrila: mozilla, firebird, opera. Compilatore? Cosa ci fa? Realplayer e' un binario! CMQ 3.2.3.
> 
> CMQ mi sembra che tu abbia piu' che altro un problema di installazione di plugin, non di plugin in se per se. 
> ...

 

per l'esattezza riesci a vedere questo link direttamente dal browser?

LINK

----------

## cerri

No perche' ho firebird e realone.

Dai un'occhiata qui: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html

Se usi realplayer 8 con i codec del 9 non hai problemi.  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

Io non capisco.. vuoi vedere a tutti i costi il filmato embedded nel browser no?

io personalmente quel LINK lo vedo ma non embedded... mi apre la finestrella di RP8... tutto qui...

cerri: quindi dici che se metto dal link di mozdev.org la plugin di realone (real9) mentre ho real8 me lo si vede embedded ?

----------

## cerri

peach:il contrario:se metti real8 con i codec di real9 si, lo vedi nel browser.

----------

## Gavrila

 *cerri wrote:*   

> No perche' ho firebird e realone.
> 
> Dai un'occhiata qui: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html
> 
> Se usi realplayer 8 con i codec del 9 non hai problemi. 

 

ecco ho fatto l'ennesma prova.. e con il plugin di realplayer 8 che prende dal sito della real con emerge... non funziona... invece col plugin dell'rpm della texar per mandrake va ... che misteri...

----------

## xlyz

anche qui vedo i filmati in formato real embedded ne l browser, utilizzando banalmente la build in portage. 

una cortesia: puoi editare il titolo e metterlo in minuscolo (come gli altri)? grazie

----------

## Gavrila

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> anche qui vedo i filmati in formato real embedded ne l browser, utilizzando banalmente la build in portage. 
> 
> una cortesia: puoi editare il titolo e metterlo in minuscolo (come gli altri)? grazie

 

non credo io possa editare il titolo... 

filamti vedi anche quelli per es di MTV? (www.mtv.com)

----------

## cerri

Hai seguito cmq le istruzioni che erano su quel link?

----------

## Gavrila

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Hai seguito cmq le istruzioni che erano su quel link?

 

si certo, solo che col plugin (rpnp.so) che sta nel pacchett della real, se pre es vado su un video di mtv mi dice che doevo installare il plugin, mentre con quello della texar no...

Qualcuno ha idea del perche'?

----------

## Peach

probabile che sia un js che controlla la presenza della plugin e siccome quelli di mtv sono + n00b di noi non riescono a capire che ce l'hai installato

----------

## cerri

Da un rapido controllo risulta che:

1) sia gentoo che l'rpm NON hanno i codecs di RealVideo 9;

2) gentoo NON ha il file raclass.zip.

----------

## Gavrila

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Da un rapido controllo risulta che:
> 
> 1) sia gentoo che l'rpm NON hanno i codecs di RealVideo 9;
> 
> 2) gentoo NON ha il file raclass.zip.

 

esatto, infatti come indicato sul sito della real (e su mozilla.org) avevo copiato anche i codecs del Realplayer 9, e il file raclass.zip l'ho copiato dall'rpm della real.com.

Ora cosi' facendo (cioe' seguendo l'iter della gentoo) il plugin non funzionava. E' da notarsi che seguendo un procedimento analogo su una debian unstable, e altrettanto sia su debian che su gentoo facendo a mano scaricando i files dal sito della real non ha funzionato.

Sostituendo invece solamente il rpnp.so e raclass.zip cone quelli che ho trovato nell'rpm di mandrake ha funzionato 'lika a charm' ... 

E' il mio computer che mi odia? *sigh*

----------

## xlyz

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

>  *xlyz wrote:*   anche qui vedo i filmati in formato real embedded ne l browser, utilizzando banalmente la build in portage. 
> 
> una cortesia: puoi editare il titolo e metterlo in minuscolo (come gli altri)? grazie 
> 
> non credo io possa editare il titolo... 

 

si può, si può. basta che editi il primo messaggio del thread, e da li ti fa modificare il titolo

 *Quote:*   

> filamti vedi anche quelli per es di MTV? (www.mtv.com)

 

mtv non ho mai provato. adesso non sono a casa,  ti saprò dire

----------

## Gavrila

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si può, si può. basta che editi il primo messaggio del thread, e da li ti fa modificare il titolo
> 
> 

 

provvedo  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mtv non ho mai provato. adesso non sono a casa,  ti saprò dire

 

Grazie.

----------

## cerri

Posta il link che non ti si apre (intendo il link html della pagina che contiene l'embedded).

----------

## xlyz

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

> filamti vedi anche quelli per es di MTV? (www.mtv.com)

 

in effetti mtv mi dice che mi manca il plug in

----------

## Gavrila

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Posta il link che non ti si apre (intendo il link html della pagina che contiene l'embedded).

 

http://www.mtv.com/music/video/

li' clicca su un video

 :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

```
You need the Real Player Plug-In to watch videos on MTV. 
```

 :Sad: 

Mentre con l'rpm si vede?

----------

## Gavrila

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> You need the Real Player Plug-In to watch videos on MTV. 
> ```
> ...

 

si quello della texar si (cioe' quello di cui ho indicato il link)... cmq e' da segnalare che la versione del plugin dell'rpm che ho linkato e' 7.0, solo che anche alla BBC per la radio funziona uguale... cioe' quello 'unofficial' funziona quelle mergiato (ovvero scaricato dal sito della real) no...  :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

> cmq e' da segnalare che la versione del plugin dell'rpm che ho linkato e' 7.0, solo che anche alla BBC per la radio funziona uguale... cioe' quello 'unofficial' funziona quelle mergiato (ovvero scaricato dal sito della real) no... 

 

Il problema dovrebbe essere qui: 

```
<body onload="checkPlugin('Real','get_real.jhtml');
```

quindi credo che sia fatta male quella funzione...

----------

## Peach

come dissi nella pagina precendente...

 *Peach wrote:*   

> probabile che sia un js che controlla la presenza della plugin 
> 
> e siccome quelli di mtv sono + n00b di noi non riescono a capire che ce l'hai installato

 

 :Cool: 

----------

## Gavrila

 *Peach wrote:*   

> come dissi nella pagina precendente...
> 
>  *Peach wrote:*   probabile che sia un js che controlla la presenza della plugin 
> 
> e siccome quelli di mtv sono + n00b di noi non riescono a capire che ce l'hai installato 
> ...

 

lol si avete ragione, ma mi potreste indicare voi un sito con cui utilizzate con successo il plugin della real? (di questo tipo intendo cioe' embedded senza possibilita' di scaricare il file)...

----------

## cerri

http://www.centromultimediale.tv

http://www.ternanacalcio.com

 :Cool: 

----------

## Gavrila

 *cerri wrote:*   

> http://www.centromultimediale.tv
> 
> http://www.ternanacalcio.com
> 
> 

 

e questi mi pare di capire funzionino con il plugin che si scarica dalla real (i.e. quello che prendi con emerge) giusto?

----------

## cerri

Si.

----------

## Gavrila

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Si.

 

Ok vi ringrazio molto per la collaborazione, almeno ho scoperto che per i siti che mi interessevanao effettivamente un problema c'e'  :Smile: 

A presto!

----------

## cerri

Ma riesci a visualizzare i filmati sui siti che ti ho detto con il pacchetto di emerge?

----------

## Gavrila

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma riesci a visualizzare i filmati sui siti che ti ho detto con il pacchetto di emerge?

 

ancora non ho provato... appena ho un po' pi' di tempo (maledetta universita' ) riprovo

----------

